# Anyone here make grips?



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Im looking to have a few sets of wood grips made once i find a piece of wood i would like to use. Does anyone here make grips or could recommend a place to have it done?


thanks in advance


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I had this ol' boy http://www.texasgrips.com/ make these grips for my SAA


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sweet piece!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> I had this ol' boy http://www.texasgrips.com/ make these grips for my SAA
> 
> View attachment 226050
> View attachment 226051


Very nice Longhorn! Wyatt Earp would be proud of those sidearms.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the holster, grips, and gun. I like to shoot single action but I need a gun chambered in .357. My .44 is not very economical but it's fun to shoot.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I hear you. .45 Colt isn't cheap either. Check out LAX ammo for revolver rounds.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

jamesbalog said:


> Im looking to have a few sets of wood grips made once i find a piece of wood i would like to use. Does anyone here make grips or could recommend a place to have it done?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


I dunno...I would think having a set of custom grips made might be prohibitively expensive. If you google your model gun, there are a ton of ready made wood grips out there. just depends on what ya like.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I think you have to define "expensive". Those grips I put on that SAA were about $110 with shipping. The bonded ivory Gonzales Flag grips I had made for my 1911s cost around $160 each. Considering how much a good quality fly rod goes for these days, that's not too bad, especially when I consider that grips are generally a one time purchase.

Nice firearms deserve nice grips! You wouldn't hang fuzzy dice on a Maserati, would you?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

boatnut said:


> I dunno...I would think having a set of custom grips made might be prohibitively expensive. If you google your model gun, there are a ton of ready made wood grips out there. just depends on what ya like.
> View attachment 226253


I want the grips made out of Myrtlewood once i find a blank i like. Thats why i havent just bought a set. 

I had a custom stock made for one of my shotguns out of myrtlewood and kick myself for selling it far to often 


heres a pic of that gun


----------

